# WHY answer



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

A simple question gets to "your fishing"? Are ALL of the NEW people real? The answers are great to the most part but tend to drift from the question. YOU WILL NEVER "LEARN" UNTIL YOU DOOOOO!!!!. NOT JMHO, FACT.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

rattler said:


> A simple question gets to "your fishing"? Are ALL of the NEW people real? The answers are great to the most part but tend to drift from the question. YOU WILL NEVER "LEARN" UNTIL YOU DOOOOO!!!!. NOT JMHO, FACT.


 The net kinda changed things,you know,instant success...


----------



## PoBenda (Sep 6, 2010)

I agree whicha bud. But unfortunately there are guys like me, who live far enough away from the ocean to mebbe get a day a week to get down and dig my toes in the sand. To be honest with you, I don't even care if I catch ANYTHING anymore, I just need some perspective every once in a while. If I didn't have my wife, my dog, my job, and one car, I would spend all my time doing and not talking. And before those things came along I did. Now, I have to live much of my life vicariously.

Hopefully some day I'll be back in a position where I can, but right now I'm just making it through the day to day. And honestly, you guys and your stories/lessons/pieces of advice make it easier.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

I am not saying "no Help". Thats all I want to do. Some questions are way over the top with "what do I need to", and others just go to "I did". I think if we all read the first post and the place/type of fishing, the posts would be more help. Seems most of these new posters have no/vague location. How can anyone help that? They need to ask a comlpete question. jmo


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

PoBenda said:


> I agree whicha bud. But unfortunately there are guys like me, who live far enough away from the ocean to mebbe get a day a week to get down and dig my toes in the sand. To be honest with you, I don't even care if I catch ANYTHING anymore, I just need some perspective every once in a while. If I didn't have my wife, my dog, my job, and one car, I would spend all my time doing and not talking. And before those things came along I did. Now, I have to live much of my life vicariously.
> 
> Hopefully some day I'll be back in a position where I can, but right now I'm just making it through the day to day. And honestly, you guys and your stories/lessons/pieces of advice make it easier.


 I hope you get your chance like I did as a kid. MERRY CHRISTMAS!!! :fishing:


----------



## j c (Oct 15, 2009)

_Notices 
You haven't posted in a while. If you make a post we'll quit nagging you  _

whoops!


----------



## j c (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't frequent this forum much as I fish the gulf coast... but I LOVE your classifieds.
Seems that winter brings a lot more questions and debate, so that may have something to do with it. But mainly people have learned that they can greatly reduce their learning curve online as opposed to trial and error in the field. I had a garage full of junk gear, several books and a wealth of experience built up before I really learned how to fish the surf with anything close to consistent success. Wouldn't trade that for all the best internet advice in the world. But things change.

I'd suggest maybe consistently referring newbies to the "search" function on the forum and urging them to dive into the site's historical posts... This seems to work on other sites since all the "power-pro vs mono" debates and "how-to leader building" has been covered and is easy to find if you look. Hate to say it but I've seen new guys be basically embarrassed out of asking a bunch of questions on one site. Don't know if that is really good or not but it did cut out the repetitive questions that it seems you are frustrated with


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't see it as a bad thing. If you are tired of the questions or if they get on your nerves you can just ignore them. When you start making people feel like they are asking dumb questions you are going to drive people away who might otherwise offer bits of wisdom or put forth new ideas. This is my favorite fishing forum and one of the reasons I like it is the fact that anyone can ask any question and most times they get good answers. We fishermen need to stick together and help each other as much as possible... jmo.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

```

```



rocket said:


> I don't see it as a bad thing. If you are tired of the questions or if they get on your nerves you can just ignore them. When you start making people feel like they are asking dumb questions you are going to drive people away who might otherwise offer bits of wisdom or put forth new ideas. This is my favorite fishing forum and one of the reasons I like it is the fact that anyone can ask any question and most times they get good answers. We fishermen need to stick together and help each other as much as possible... jmo.


+1 :fishing:


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

rocket said:


> I don't see it as a bad thing. If you are tired of the questions or if they get on your nerves you can just ignore them. When you start making people feel like they are asking dumb questions you are going to drive people away who might otherwise offer bits of wisdom or put forth new ideas. This is my favorite fishing forum and one of the reasons I like it is the fact that anyone can ask any question and most times they get good answers. We fishermen need to stick together and help each other as much as possible... jmo.


 My answer was not to say,I won't post as good an answer as I can,hopefully, give to answer a newbee's question nor to say that the questions get on my nerves.... That's not it at all.. I was just saying,as I think Rattler was also saying,that we learned from "trial and error",ole guys on the planks,boat,or surf would help if we asked,and practical application..

Nowadays youngens can come out and ask questions that took me years to learn some of the answers,and I think that is great.. I'm all for helping,if one wants help,and IF I am able to...


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Drumdum said:


> My answer was not to say,I won't post as good an answer as I can,hopefully, give to answer a newbee's question nor to say that the questions get on my nerves.... That's not it at all.. I was just saying,as I think Rattler was also saying,that we learned from "trial and error",ole guys on the planks,boat,or surf would help if we asked,and practical application..
> 
> Nowadays youngens can come out and ask questions that took me years to learn some of the answers,and I think that is great.. I'm all for helping,if one wants help,and IF I am able to...


I know where you are coming from, Drumdum. You don't know me but I've learned so much from reading your posts as well as posts from other regulars. No doubt experience is the best teacher and I wish I could make it to the coast more often. Nothing can replace trial and error but it never hurts to show up prepared with some idea of how to increase the odds and this site is another tool in the ever evolving world of finding a better way to catch fish.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

True, the hard lesson is the best but when I started way back when, I fished lone spots I sure wish I had someone to ask questions of. It would have saved me a lot of equipment and (almost said Waisted time) but time not catchen.

It seems that most on this board are more than willing to help and yea some give a few smart answers but for the most part the info given on P&S would fill a best seller on salt water fishing.

I know it's easy to gripe about one or two problems but looking at the big picture we have some of the greatest salt water fishermen willing to give advice that took years to gain and they are happy to see someone gain from it.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

I have the belief, there is no stupid question to the one that does not know the answer.

Listen to Shooter, he has been doing this for a while. I have even found a story in an old book of one of his learning adventures.

Luke 5:4-10 - When he had finished speaking (from Simon Peter's and Shooter's boat to the crowds on the shore of the Sea of Galilee), he said to Simon and Shooter, "Push out now into deep water and let down your nets for a catch."

Simon replied, "Master! We've worked all night, and Shooter never caught a thing, but if you say so, I'll let the nets down."

And when they had done this, they caught an enormous shoal of fish - so big that the nets began to tear. So they signalled to their friends in the other boat to come and help them. When Simon Peter and Shooter saw this, they fell on his knees before Jesus and said, "Keep away from me, Lord, for I'm only a sinful man!"

For he and his companions (including Zebedee's sons, James and John, Sportsracer, Simon's partners) were staggered at the haul of fish that they had made.

Jesus said to Simon and Shooter, "Don't be afraid, Simon and Shooter. From now on your catch will be men."




HEY SHOOTER, MISS ME


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Don't a blessing like that come followed by a smack on the forehead.....


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

LOL, I knew he was old, but that is a interesting find...


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Racelooser,,, I had hoped you had been kidnaped by a fat ugly woman and was being forced to rub her feet and wipe the sweat from her rolls of fat :--|

Glad to see you made it out,, let me know where you are so I can send her your address


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

racewire20 said:


> . . . . From now on your catch will be men."


That is some funny $hit right there, Rick.  Good to see you back!


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

just when you thought the post of the year had already been made back in july or something, along comes racewire.....

don't forget folks...we have a coupla more days...


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Just when I thought "it was a thought". Question got jacked into a "chat". (by MODS). Look, I know you guys. Some of you have not answered. The WWW gets you in a World. I care not. I live HERE and FISH HERE. NORFOLK TO OBX, FRESH AND SALT. When someone makes a "chat" post, its like someone PISSING IN A BAIT BUCKET!!! JMVHO


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Yup, just goes to prove even us Mods have a little human DNA left inside us, I am glad your our bright and shinning beacon to guide us.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

And it goes on.................


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

RuddeDogg said:


> And it goes on.................


I'm thinkin P&S has it's very own Raeford (sp) (John Boy and Billy)

Nothing like a grumpy old curmudgeon to set the rest of the world straight.. 

Try this :  It might help the ole disposition.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

there are no stupid questions.... if the opportunity to ask questions on a site like this existed when we were starting out would any of us have ignored it?

Thank You Mr. Gore for inventing the internet !!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

rattler said:


> Just when I thought "it was a thought". Question got jacked into a "chat". (by MODS). Look, I know you guys. Some of you have not answered. The WWW gets you in a World. I care not. I live HERE and FISH HERE. NORFOLK TO OBX, FRESH AND SALT. When someone makes a "chat" post, its like someone PISSING IN A BAIT BUCKET!!! JMVHO


Cmon rattler, chat is part of the www. Hell I met you and your son at a party that came about from the www if I remember right. If all you think this board is about is "newbies" and some of the "sharpies" giving bad advice you are missing out. Some of the best friends I have now are guys I met here!

As to your original question, yes the www is great for learning, but as you know nothing matches time on the water. JMO.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Mark G said:


> I'm thinkin P&S has it's very own Raeford (sp) (John Boy and Billy)
> 
> Nothing like a grumpy old curmudgeon to set the rest of the world straight..
> 
> Try this :  It might help the ole disposition.


More like an Adult Daycare at times.............


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

The key to any internet forum is participation, and you get that based on how things 'seem' to go. Every so often I bite on a post..... and offer.... and do so enjoy that. 

Difficult to have a meeting of the minds when neither knows either. Like recommending rods to people- how exactly do you do that if you have never seen the man throw his junk ?

I believe that newbies have a responsibilty to research first and ask secondly. In order to effectively use the forum, one must learn at least something about the subject firstly. From there and with a detailed question, you people bloom with wonderous answers that actually effect something. Starting out with - "What rod should I use for surf fishing" gets nothing accomplished fast.

I also like introductions with some background.

So...I agree....yes the Australian ring-tailed wombat does eat 17 pounds of Murphy's orchard grass annually. Quite correct you are.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Cdog said:


> Cmon rattler, chat is part of the www. Hell I met you and your son at a party that came about from the www if I remember right. If all you think this board is about is "newbies" and some of the "sharpies" giving bad advice you are missing out. Some of the best friends I have now are guys I met here!
> 
> As to your original question, yes the www is great for learning, but as you know nothing matches time on the water. JMO.


 SO TRUE. Question need to be clear. Many that ask have some vague place as to "Where are you located". They ask the most basic question about a a "set-up" from the beach or pier and get all of these answers that push $$$$/custom/ABU/etc. when I have no idear where they are, or what they fish for? OBX is unique. May work, but is not needed everywhere. Same as everywhere else. $$$$ is tite for many and you can get fishing for less than $50(plus gas) if you have 0. ASK. WE WILL HELP. Just need more info. 


FishinMortician said:


> The key to any internet forum is participation, and you get that based on how things 'seem' to go. Every so often I bite on a post..... and offer.... and do so enjoy that.
> 
> Difficult to have a meeting of the minds when neither knows either. Like recommending rods to people- how exactly do you do that if you have never seen the man throw his junk ?
> 
> ...


:fishing: Just a thought.


----------

